# Köhler



## bobbl (14. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin gerade in Norwegen und fange neben Makrelen ausschließlich Dorsche. Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne mal einen Köhler fangen, der gröser als 40 cm ist. Leng wäre auch prima. 
Wie stelle ich das an?


----------



## Peter117 (14. August 2022)

Hi bobbl - wenn ich das richtig sehe, bist Du ziemlich in der Nähe zu diesem Spot: https://www.dintur.de/tours/polarsirkelen-fiskecamp
Da sollte es eigentlich mit Köhler klappen.
Ich würde einen mittleren Bleikopf - so ca. 50 - 100 g mit einem 15 bis 20 cm langen Gummifisch - für's erste schwarz/weiß oder blau/weiß (Köhler oder Hering - Farbe ist aber zunächst nicht so wichtig) bestücken, ins tiefe Wasser werfen, absacken lassen und zügig wieder zurückkurbeln. Mit Pilkern in dieser Größe ginge das natürlich auch. Wenn sie da sind, sollte das funktionieren.
Ein Echolot leistet da natürlich gute Dienste.

Auf der Seekarte im Kreis ist ein 2.5 m flacher Felsen neben 20 m tiefem Wasser - kurz vor und kurz nach Hochwasser sollte dort Strömung sein - da würde ich zuerst suchen. Danach im Tiefen... Alles nicht weit vom Campingplatz entfernt.

Ich hoffe mal, Dein Schlauchboot ist einigermaßen motorisiert - ansonsten wäre es sehr grenzwertig weiter raus auf den Fjord zu fahren.
Denn Sicherheit geht vor und Du hast bloß einen Schlickrutscher zur Verfügung und kein hochseetaugliches Aluboot, wie bei dem Fiskecamp - also: KEIN RISIKO!

Ansonsten Petri und zeigt uns ein paar Köhler...

VG 
Peter


----------



## bobbl (15. August 2022)

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort! Werde es heute Nachmittag ausprobieren, vorausgesetzt es ist einigermaßen windstill. Viele Grüße


----------

